# Squidgy's and jig heads



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Fished on a charter off Arno bag yesterday and I used plastics all day caught three good snapper up to about 80cm and a few ruggers but the bloody plastics weren't lasting long before getting destroyed and unusable. I remember reading that some brands of plastics can be toughened up by soaking them in hot water for a few minutes. Any one tried this?

And I was using a squidgy brand fish style jig head this seemed to be contributing to the tearing of my plastics. Much worse than in the past using TT brand jig heads.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Snap back and zman plastics have a reputation for toughness. I've never heard of the boiling trick.


----------



## honb (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeffen will know more about this but when we had a fish together in Yamba he had a Zman that survived the mouths of four different tailor.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Z MAN !!


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

honb said:


> Jeffen will know more about this but when we had a fish together in Yamba he had a Zman that survived the mouths of four different tailor.


Heh ,

yeah, the Zman's are the go. Fish can take the tail off the zman grubz, but the minnowz and swimmerz are pretty tough, I've only lost them to snags so far.
Tailor can cut into the body a bit, but don't take the tail off like standard plastics.

My understanding is that the Snapbacks are basically the same material.

I don't have a lot of experience with plastics, so I don't know if other plastics dramatically outfish zmans, but my experience with them to date has been very good,
with plenty of flattys and bream (and Tailor) liking them.

Jeff


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies keen to try the z mans. I just have a massive collection of Squidgy's and know which ones will catch me fish. What is the best way to store the z mans. I keep my Squidgy's in a Plano Tackle box can I do that with the z mans


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

First up, you can't mix the zmans with other plastics as they mate and melt. Or something like that. :shock:

Apart from that, they don't seem to react with tackle boxes.
I keep mine in the bags they came in, except for a few ready rigged in the tackle box.

Also, if the jig head doesn't have a keeper wire on it, they don't hold well on the jig head.
A drop of superglue at the front of the plastic fixes this. Might seem a pain, but as they are tough you don't go through many a session.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

The squidgeys won't toughen up if you boil them. They become more supple. If you are having them torn off your hooks, a dob of superglue on the jig head will slow that up quick smart. If you are having trouble with the razor gang, change lures. Tears can be fixed with a flame or other strong heat. The lure will melt and reform without any issues. The "fixed" lure will catch fish the same as the one beside it.


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I do like the toughness of z man but successfully storing them is a challenge, I now keep them in their own packets in a separate soft tackle box / case as I found they still melted in an ordinary Plano probably because of the heat of the sun.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

It's not so the razor gang just every time I hooked a fish the plastic would be torn from the pressure on the hook. Seemed worse with the heavy gauge hook on the one ounce squidgy fish head jig head. I'm used to going through a few plastics a session just frustrating to have to discard the plastic after every fish because it is torn that badly you can't use it again


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

In that case use superglue. Should fix the problem.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

What just glue the tear back together?
I'll give it a try next time


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

That too but i meant superglue the head to the body when you first put it on


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ubolt said:


> What just glue the tear back together?
> I'll give it a try next time


Search for early threads by "lizardwizard" who used to take all his plastic scraps home, and remake plastics of same brand using super glue, ended up with some amazing colour combinations before nuclear chicken [and similar] became fashionable.


----------



## spoton5 (Jan 19, 2013)

More than likely that Leather jackets where around

Peter


----------

